
PHP-ML – Machine Learning Library for PHP - retreatguru
https://github.com/php-ai/php-ml/blob/develop/README.md
======
retreatguru
We are a PHP shop. Recently we needed to do some machine learning work so we
took up Python and scikit-learn. I would have much preferred to use this
library. I'm very excited to see this and hope to help contribute some day.

